# How do we send suggestions to Uber?



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Is there a super-secret email address or number to text?


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

No surprise


----------



## Saltminer (Mar 3, 2018)

Give a dollar to your favorite charity instead. It will get more done


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Through occasional surveys or mental telepathy.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Through Supreme Court judges.


----------



## dimwit_driver (Jan 26, 2017)

Go spit in the wind.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Smoke signals


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

They gave me their email address..

[email protected]


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

henrygates said:


> They gave me their email address..
> 
> [email protected]


Nailed it.

OP - the best way to deliver an important message to them is to go to the hub.


----------



## DARYLZ (Apr 15, 2018)

twitter，those guys response in like an10 mins


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

DARYLZ said:


> twitter，those guys response in like an10 mins


The responses on Twitter are made by bots or are automatic responses.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

henrygates said:


> They gave me their email address..
> 
> [email protected]


Total win...


----------



## DARYLZ (Apr 15, 2018)

observer said:


> The responses on Twitter are made by bots or are automatic responses.


I tired Uber twitter, they might have many prewritten messages template but I still think it's real people involved. For Lyft I can 100% sure there is real people. Because both helped to check my current bonus.


----------

